# check engine light



## papasmurf14 (Mar 8, 2014)

I got a 2014 750 and the first ride I took it on I flipped it over in a pond we pulled it out drained everything as soon as it happened and soaked it in diesel changed the oil a few times aND got all the water don't of it. Rode a couple days and just sprayed it off with water and when I turned the key on my check engine light was on. It will stay on until my temp light comes on then it goes off but when my temp light goes off it comes back on. How can I check to see what it's reading?


----------



## boomer_rich (Mar 22, 2014)

Check out section 3-32 (self diagnosis) in the manual. Turn the ignition switch on and on the display screen, push and hold the "left" button for more than 2 seconds. From there it should display a service code on the screen for you. The service code table is on 3-37. Hope this helps you.


----------



## Jeffery Blevins (Aug 15, 2021)

Can someone tell me how to reset engine light on my 2017 Kawasaki brute force 750


----------

